# New holland T4.75



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Has anyone got a T4.75 with cab if so how does it perform, a friend of mine has got an open station and loves it. But just uses it to move hay ect. I hear that they are way under powered. I done checked tractor data.
Thanks in advance
It will primarily be used for raking, but a backup baler (jd466) and (NH 1411) mower


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

I looked at the JD 75e and the T4 75, for the same use as you, JD was cheaper so I bought it, wish I had bought the T4.75

Lots of folks have them here, seem to be happy with them. Interior is far better, by a lot.


----------



## NCHayMaker (Apr 9, 2010)

Bought a T4.75 with a cab about 2 months ago. Haven't used it for much more than moving hay and some mowing to clean up around fields etc. Will move 2-3x3x8s pretty easily and doesn't feel much with a 15' batwing behind it, even on some hilly ground. Couldn't beat the deal as it was a lease turn in with 175 hrs for $15k less than a new one.


----------



## Northcountryboy (May 5, 2015)

I've had my T4.75 for a year now and have no complaints. I mow and bale with it on some hills and it does fine.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Two friends have them, one in blue, one in red, both have a parking brake / brake light that intermittently comes on I think with a buzzer. Very annoying. Dealer has been out 5 or 6 times to "fix" it on both machines. Other issue is the park position on the transmission jams up. These are not parked on much of a hill but there is no way to get it out of park unless you use the loader to pull itself ahead or back to take the pressure off.


----------



## longmeadow farm (Jun 26, 2009)

I've owned a T4.75 for a year. 4wd, Cab, high speed 12 speed power reverser, EPTO, loader, dual rear SCVs, buddy seat for the grandkids. First..it doesn't have a parking brake.. none of the T4.75 do. it does have a parking "gear" on the range shift. It is a bit tricky sometimes to get into park.. need to roll a tad forward or reverse... no problems ever getting it out of "park". bought the tractor as a chore tractor, but wound up using it a bit more than expected ... putting over 500 hours in the first 12 months. I have mowed(9' disc moco), raked(rotary), baled(457 deere round baler)..and picked up bales in the field transporting them using a bale mover I put 12 bales on... I have had two minor problems with cables..the PTO cable was too tight and out of adjustment and the pin holding one of the actuating cables on the joy stick fell out.... both were easy fixes and under warranty. I spent a year evaluating a number of machines... T4.75 and it's CaseIIH 75C equal, Deere 5075E, Massey 4709, Kubota 7060, LS Tractor series and a quick peek at the 5085E.The NH T4.75 was always first or second on my list during the rather lengthy process. I adjudged that the T4.75 was a bit lighter than I wanted and added liquid and cast rear ballast... had the front axle pushing mud and she was still walking through the mess... carrying a big round bale. The T4.75 is not underpowered and has a rather quiet smooth running Fiat power plant. The only tractor I found to be significantly inferior to the rest was the 5075E Deere. In fact, my Deere dealer apologized for this somewhat inferior product. In the end it did come down to dollars. The NH dealer discounted and gave me a good trade in price for an Agco-Allis 5660, beating the Deere deal by 12K and I got a superior machine, with 30 inch radial tries.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes this happened on the blue one too in the winter while clearing driveways, pin on the valve block end of this one.



longmeadow farm said:


> the pin holding one of the actuating cables on the joy stick fell out.... both were easy fixes and under warranty.


----------

